# Wire line for spinners



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Just wondering if any of you guys have tried tieable wire for spinners. I saw some 10 lb test wire that I may give a try with some spinners. Dang pike keep taking my stuff. I have had the two biggest pike that I would have ever caught if they would not have bitten me off. Just wondering if anyone has tried it and how the results went. I am concerned that if I do it that if I get hung up and have to break it off I would lose my weights which cost way to much.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

fox412 said:


> I am concerned that if I do it that if I get hung up and have to break it off I would lose my weights which cost way to much.


That's the main concern I have. If you want anything to break, it's always the leader.


----------

